# Insanity



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone ever accomplished insanity? I have thought about it, but not sure if I have the strngth or willpower. I think it would be a nice challenge. I do not consider myself overweight by no means, but I would like to be fit. I would have to tape my ankles up and wear my knee braces, but I think it would be do able. I would love to hear others experiences with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Haven't done insanity but am doing p90x. It's tough but I love it. I've found muscles that I didn't know existed or were very, very dormant lol! I dropped a pant size in less than a month.


----------



## Tofu (Sep 30, 2012)

It always sounded interesting, but I can't afford to loose any more weight.
I'm 5'8" and barely 110 pounds. :lol:

It does sound fun...


----------

